# Grand Champions!!!



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while been really busy. Just wanted to give you guys a big thanks. So many of y'all have given me pointers over the years and this weekend it really paid off. My cooking team Down South Cookers took overall grand champion at the Texo Rice Festival in Winnie, Tx. There were 57 teams and we won 1st in chicken 3rd in fajitas 4th in brisket. A lot of work but way more fun.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Good job!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats lots of hard work and money in cook offs. But they are a lot of fun, especially when you win!!!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

HydraSports you said it lots of work and I tried harder this year than I ever had and it paid off. Everyone there works hard and it was just an all around great event. Thank you guys.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

that is awesome!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome! I wish I was with a cooking team. Cook-offs look like a ton of fun!


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies!!! I forgot to mention we cooked on 3 UDS's!!!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Congrats. I did a few cookoffs and had a few friends that "wanted" to cook but would never show up. Never did very well. 
I started winning some categories cooking solo when i started doing it for fun and less stress. They are a ton of work but rewarding if you can pull it off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Watch out Myron Mixon and John Triggs!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats. Are your UDS's homemade? What type of temp gauges do you have on them? 
QUOTE=msf62000;15267082]Thanks for all the replies!!! I forgot to mention we cooked on 3 UDS's!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes they are homemade I built them myself. I just bought the cheap old smokey gauges but i also have a temp controller on one of them. The gauges get the job done but all 3 read differently and we are going to invest in some better ones. Any advice on good gauges anyone?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wtg


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

msf62000 said:


> Yes they are homemade I built them myself. I just bought the cheap old smokey gauges but i also have a temp controller on one of them. The gauges get the job done but all 3 read differently and we are going to invest in some better ones. Any advice on good gauges anyone?


I just bought Tel-Tru's. Made in the USA, quality, and guaranteed to be within 1%.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

sleepersilverado said:


> I just bought Tel-Tru's. Made in the USA, quality, and guaranteed to be within 1%.


Thanks


----------



## Bigin129 (Nov 29, 2014)

What type of temp controller do you use? What size fan?


----------

